# What Materials to study from for Electrical DS. exam



## Wael (Jun 1, 2012)

I am and Electrical Engineer and I am intending to do the FE exam in October 2012. Igraduated 7 years ago. Currently I am studying for the AM session using the famous "FERM" by Lindeburg.

My concern is with the "PM" Electrical DS session.

I got "Electrical Engineering FE/EIT Exam Preparation, 3rd Edition " from Kaplan. I went through the first chapter and I got stcuk with the first "Example question". It seems that this book dosn't take consideration being "little rusty"

I really hope some1 can guide me through to a useful Materials that I can base my "PM" preperation from.

Kindly advise if getting "Electrical Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam" would be helpful? I am reading somewhat "no great reviews about it.

I appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## Wael (Jun 12, 2012)

109 Members viewed my topic and not a single word from all people who did the exams and are preparing for it? Please guys, come on.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jun 13, 2012)

Im an electrical engineer but when i took mine i took "general" now is renamed to "other disciplines" i think that the best book to prepare for electrical specific probably is the old PE electrical reference manual the one that covers all electrical concepts in general the book is edition 7 "electrical engineering reference manual for the electrical and computer pe exam" by PPI and the author is eng. Camara.....now that manual is devided in 3 books...power, electronics and computer... But im pretty sure that by now you dont have time to read the whole book, the book is about the same thickness as the FERM....hope this helps...let me know if i can further assist you


----------



## mauldinite (Jun 15, 2012)

wsbeih, since you graduated 7 years ago, are you planning on taking the PE as soon as you pass the FE? If so, Wildsoldier's suggestion above is a good one. I would add that the specific Power Camara book still covers a majority of the FE material to some extent. The first half of the book covers allllll the basics.

I took the FE last October and for the afternoon and, other than my text books, the only afternoon prep that I got was:

PPI Electrical Discipline-Specific Review - Terrible book. It's as bad as the reviews imply. It does help to brush off some of the cobwebs, but it's pretty difficult and not similar to the actual exam at all.

NCEES practice exam - The best practice you're going to get.

NCEES formula book - Buy a copy early. Know this thing inside and out. I used it in the PE as well.

Overall, I thought I was pretty unprepared for the afternoon. The best thing you can do for yourself is to know these as well as you can and go crazy on the Lindeburg book for the morning. The better you do in the AM, the bigger the buffer you'll have for the PM no matter what. It really bugged me that there isn't more out there for the Electrical PM. I passed the first time, but I decided after the exam that if I had had to take it again, I would have just gone with "Other Disciplines" for the afternoon.


----------



## Wael (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you guys, your input is really valuable to me. You are right I am targeting the PE exam as soon as I through with FE. In 3 weeks I will be done with FERM (all topics). ThenI am starting reviewing for Electrical (for about 4-6 weeks), then to spend the remaining time doing sample Exams via "Exam Cafe" and reviewing again and again.

I already ordered ""Electrical Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam" too bad I didn't wait till i see your comment. however, I ordered the NCEES practice exam. As for "NCEES formula book" I have it from day one.

I would have gotten "old PE electrical reference manual" but I will scatter my focus having too many material to study from. therefore, I will stick to Kaplan + NCEES and PPI Electrical discipline exams.

Just one question, do you suggest that PPI Electrical discipline exam is a waste of time! or If i solve and understand every problem would make me ready?

Thanks again guys for your help.


----------



## mauldinite (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's irrelevant. But many of the questions seemed very difficult. When I say difficult, I mean that the question was totally foreign to anything you've seen while studying that topic thus far. I wouldn't say it's worthless, especially since you already ordered the book. Just take those practice tests with a grain of salt. I'm sure you'll see what I mean. Since you're looking for additional sources, I'm sure you'll be fine. If this was the only resource you were banking on for the afternoon, I think you'd have some problems, and that's what I think drives most of the negative reviews. Just my thoughts! You may get more out of it than I did.


----------

